# Kief Brownies



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 21, 2015)

Just throw it in the mix.... I used 1.5 grams of very good kief/dry sift for 1 pan of brownies (9 squares.) These are the best brownies I've made yet, a very THC high. 

An easy way to get the kief is to get a 120 micron bag/bubble bag and put a few coins in it (soak them in alcohol first.) Add an oz or so of bone dry larfy buds or trim, then shake it like a maraca over a piece of glass (old screen door, clean well with alcohol first.) Don't hurt yourself, in 10 minutes or so you should have a nice coating on the glass to scrape up with a card. 

Scoop up your kief, add it to your brownie mix or store it in some parchment for later use.. If you've stored your kief and it's clumped together, chop it up first. 

I like this company's brownie mix, far better than any of the others I've had. I've tried some other brands only to regret it. 








Anyways, really simple, just kief some weed out and add it to your brownie mix... you can make coconut oil out of your beat up kiefed out weed to get the last bit out of it but you'll need more of it to maintain potency.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

You may want to decarboxylate your kief before adding.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2015)

truly amazing


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> You may want to decarboxylate your kief before adding.


I'm thinking that the 40 minute, 325F cook time is plenty enough to decarb it and what I was trying to get away from were the long heat times that making coconut oil/butter involve.

I like the coconut oil too and I decarb it first at 240F for 30 min, then crock pot it for 6 hours or so, but to me it's more of the CBN put you out narcotic type buzz where as this simple method is more of a THC high.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

boxed brownies..... no for shame!!!!!
so easy to make on your own


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> boxed brownies..... no for shame!!!!!
> so easy to make on your own


No shame here, but if you have a good brownie recipe please post or direct me to it and I'll give it a try. This is the only brand of boxed brownies I'll use though, I've tried others and most of them are awful.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> No shame here, but if you have a good brownie recipe please post or direct me to it and I'll give it a try. This is the only brand of boxed brownies I'll use though, I've tried others and most of them are awful.


haha sorry im one of those from scratch bakers  
nothing wrong with using box if you like em


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 21, 2015)

sunni said:


> haha sorry im one of those from scratch bakers
> nothing wrong with using box if you like em


lol no worries, I understand, I'm that way about a lot of things too, just not brownies.  Should work the same with store bought or homemade though.


----------



## sunni (Nov 21, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> lol no worries, I understand, I'm that way about a lot of things too, just not brownies.  Should work the same with store bought or homemade though.


oh ya they work the same


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

I was under the impression that the batter/brownie mix will hinder the decarboxylation, not let the co2 escape & the internal temperature doesn't get high enough either.
I'v done both and IMO the decarbed version is much stronger, I also add soy lecithin.
Just my opinion, if what you're doing works for you, then bake on....
@fumble may be able to help here..


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 21, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I was under the impression that the batter/brownie mix will hinder the decarboxylation, not let the co2 escape & the internal temperature doesn't get high enough either.
> I'v done both and IMO the decarbed version is much stronger, I also add soy lecithin.
> Just my opinion, if what you're doing works for you, then bake on....
> @fumble may be able to help here..


Thanks Bob, I've kind of wondered the same thing, if decarboxylation is impeded by the mix, but they seem plenty strong. I might try decarbing the next batch just to try to judge but I don't have any way of really testing them beyond eating them. .


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2015)

you are on the right page. traditional cannabutter recipes are not only horribly inefficient in the decarb but have a low bioavailability as it is.

consider taking that kief, put in coconut oil and hold at 210° for an hr. when fairly concentrated you can visually watch it decarb.
that extra 6hrs you mentioned is certainly the reason for the cbn like high.
yes internal temps can teach 170 or whatever...i wont pretend to be a baker lol..but i do know bbq...and temps will reach that in meat lmao..but 40minutes bake time simply isnt long enough.

yes you will get a thc high. as thc even without decarbing will cross the bb barrier in high doses where cbd will not..period.







as far as the poster above me...
yes you can decarb while in solution...while in the mix..this is how most compounds are decarbed in practice



the soy lecithin is counter productive


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> consider taking that kief, put in coconut oil and hold at 210° for an hr. when fairly concentrated you can visually watch it decarb.
> that extra 6hrs you mentioned is certainly the reason for the cbn like high.


Thanks a lot man, I'll try this today, I need to make some more. What about putting it in a covered glass pyrex dish in an oven at 210 for an hour? Or would a double boiler type method be better? The oven would be far easier for me to hold at a certain temp.


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

Dave's Not Here said:


> Thanks a lot man, I'll try this today, I need to make some more. What about putting it in a covered glass pyrex dish in an oven at 210 for an hour? Or would a double boiler type method be better? The oven would be far easier for me to hold at a certain temp.


Have a look at badkats thread or her website.
Some good stuff there.

http://www.badkatscannapharm.com


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2015)

the double boiler method of decarb is becoming increasingly more common. a hot oil bath or yes oven will also work.

the lower the temp the better, but increases time.. 
i usually recommend a double boil as its consistent, obviously oil allows a hotter temp. if yiu have a good oven, the product is the same


----------



## BobBitchen (Nov 21, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> the soy lecithin is counter productive


I'v seen you post this before , could you explain please ?


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 21, 2015)

from Wikipedia

"In the pharmaceutical industry, it acts as a wetting, stabilizing agent and a choline enrichment carrier, helps in emulsifications and encapsulation, and is a good dispersing agent. It can be used in manufacture of intravenous fat infusions and for therapeutic use.

is an excellent emulsifier. In aqueous solution, its phospholipids can form either liposomes, bilayer sheets, micelles, or lamellar structures, depending on hydration and temperature."










"



now an emulsion doesnt help anything we want it all dissolved in it would be great in salad dressing though. we put it in a carrier to lower polarity and increase efficiency..
thc has a logp of about 7
In practice optimum colonic absorption. is 1.32, intestinal is 1.35, oral 1.8, Cns 2, percutaneous at 2.6 and sublingual 5.5.

Lauric acid having a log p of about 4.5..and smallest mct having a logp about 1.8...

lauric acid is the star component of coconut oil. hiding thc inside a liposome, bilayer sheet etc is counter productive.
again we want the thc mixed homogenous like in the solution to make use of the carrier and polarity


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 21, 2015)

@qwizoking thanks very much for the informative and detailed advice. 

Earlier I decarbed 1.15 grams of kief into 1/3 cup of coconut oil at 180° for about 1:30 minutes. I couldn't get the temp up over 180 using my makeshift double boiler method, a pyrex measuring cup in a pan of boiling water. I did see what you said about being able to visually see it decarbing and kept going until I saw most of the bubbling stop. 

Just had a warm brownie... I cut them up into 9 servings per pan. Will report back later...


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Nov 21, 2015)

I got baked off that brownie and I have a pretty high tolerance. I'm going with the decarbed kief in coconut oil, along the lines of qwizoking's suggestions from here on. Thanks a lot man. This is the edible buzz I've been looking for... I think I'll have another.


----------



## fumble (Nov 22, 2015)

BobBitchen said:


> I was under the impression that the batter/brownie mix will hinder the decarboxylation, not let the co2 escape & the internal temperature doesn't get high enough either.
> I'v done both and IMO the decarbed version is much stronger, I also add soy lecithin.
> Just my opinion, if what you're doing works for you, then bake on....
> @fumble may be able to help here..


Not sure I can add anything else to help. I decarb before I make my butter/oil. But like quizoking states, it does make for a much more sedating edible. I have made capsules both ways - decarbed first, and decarbed after - the latter is def way better and more phsycoactive.


----------

